
Ask HN: Resources for teaching 11yr old to code? - verelo
A friend reached out to me recently asking where I would suggest he go to help teach his 11 yr old daughter who wants to learn to code (He is a lawyer, so not going to be super helpful until she has to negotiate the mediocrity of corporate compliance and license requirements).<p>Frankly, i&#x27;m surprised how hard I&#x27;m finding this question to answer. I think part of if it is that I don&#x27;t want to get it wrong, and the other half is that I love that we&#x27;re talking about a young woman who wants to get into this field, so i double want to get it right!<p>So my ask, what would you suggest? People with first hand experience with kids here I&#x27;d love to hear from you!
======
mtmail
Question is open for 5 hours and nobody commented yet.

This question comes up regularly. There's been a couple of threads with dozens
of links and advice in the past. Even ages as young as 4 year olds. Search for
'ask hn teach child'
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn%20teach%20child](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn%20teach%20child)
Similarly for the words son, daughter, niece.

~~~
verelo
Thanks, I'll give that a try!

